
NimConf 2020 schedule released – starts tomorrow - planetis
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxLdEZg8DRwTIEzUpfaIcBqhsj09mLWHx
======
pietroppeter
looking forward to this! I think the organizers did a great job:

* it is in interesting format: an online conference with pre-recorded video and opportunity to interact. I guess it aims for maximum impact with limited effort.

* the content is very varied, videos for beginners, a nice game framework (nico), nim on Game Boy, nim on ESP8266 microchip, web stuff, the much awaited talk by Araq on the new memory management system (arc/orc), mratsim on multithreading, treeform on UI development with fidget, and much more...

* unfortunately not much in my domain (data science), hopefully next time (this will be done again next year, right?) I will be able to contribute something.

Overall I think it deserves much more publicity than what has been getting yet
(but that is also a feature of Nim, which would definitely deserve to be more
known and used).

------
dom96
Website with schedule and other details here, can we get the URL for this post
changed? [https://conf.nim-lang.org/](https://conf.nim-lang.org/)

~~~
pietroppeter
also, adding Nim keyword to title could be good for finding this when
searching for Nim in HN:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=last24h&page=0&prefix=fals...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=last24h&page=0&prefix=false&query=nim&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

------
zevv
Looking forward to tomorrow, thanks to the Nim team for organizing this!

------
treeform
This is going to be great!

